# My Classic mode is wanked... browsers won't run!



## OSX_Bill (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a G3 300 MHz (beige) running OS X (10.2.6) / Classic (9.2.2). I had deleted my old copy of Internet Explorer (and other programs) from my OS 9.2.2 folder in an effort to save space for other programs, thinking I wouldn't ever need it again since the OS X version of the browser works great. But now I need to run IE or Netscape in Classic mode because a website I like requires the MrSID plugin, which is not available for the OS X versions of these browsers. I have downloaded IE 5.1.6 (recommended for Classic), but when I try to run it I immediately get the message: "The application Internet Explorer has unexpectedly quit. >>OTUtilityLib<<(-2880)"... sometimes the numbers part in parentheses is: -3072.  Downloading and running the recommended version of Netscape in Classic also gets the same type of message. I have verified that the latest Open Transport (2.8.1) is still installed, but I may have inadvertently deleted something else important from the 9.2.2 System folder... although I am not prompted to update anything for functionality. I tried to do a rebuild of 9.2.2, but OS X isn't letting me download 9.0.4 and updates from my original CDs. Incidentally, I have never been able to do a startup in 9.2.2 since installing OS X, even after pressing the option key when restarting, or by designating it in OS X System Preferences for startup. The Classic mode appears to be pretty wanked. I love Jaguar otherwise. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 14, 2003)

Check the Startup panel in OS X.  Does it show an OS 9 system folder? 

If you have the OS 9 CD, boot from that, then do a clean install.  I suggest you use Drive Set up and do not format the drive, but go to the menu and select update drivers. Then quit Drive Set up and go to disk First Aide. Have it scan, verify and repair the drive. Quit that, then start the installer and at the second screen, click the box to Perform a Clean Install. 

That should correct things. Now you can start up in OS 9, and run Software update. While in OS 9, try starting IE. That should work.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the website, and what does MrSID do?


----------



## OSX_Bill (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Cheryl, I appreciate your response.  The startup panel in OS X does indeed show the OS 9 system folder, and it always did, but I have never been able to successfully startup in OS 9.2.2 after clicking it as the startup disk and restarting. When I restart (after designating 9 as the startup in the OS X startup panel) it just hangs there with the diskette/question mark icon on a grey background. When I try to startup from my OS 9.04 CD (by pressing the "C" key upon restart) it briefly shows the small computer icon, but then ejects the CD and goes back to the  diskette/question mark icon. No dice with pressing the option key upon restart either. Luckily, I have Norton SystemWorks on CD that I am able to boot from, which has OS 9.0 on it, and I am able to re-establish OS X as the startup disk after it gets stuck trying to startup in 9.2.2. Internet and Netscape versions for OS 9.xx are able to run when I boot up with the Norton SystemWorkd CD, but the MrSID plugin won't work. In answer to arden's question, the MrSID plugin is used at the <www.ancestry.com> website that adds image manipulation capabilities -- which ought to be available for OS X but is not. Perhaps I should I should reset the NVRAM? That is supposed to affect the ability to switch from X to 9/Classic, and vice versa. I suppose that I could back all programs to CDRW/DVDs, and then delete/un-install OS X, do a clean re-build of 9.2.2, then re-install OS X?  Nothing else seems to work.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 17, 2003)

What else was installed when you installed the MrSID? It could be that there is something in the OS 9 system folder that is causing problems. 

Start up with the Norton CD, then check out the Control Panel and the Extensions folders. Your clue will be the date modified and a strange name. Drag that file to the desktop. 
Also check for ObjectSupportLib in the extensions folder. There are some installers that install that without checking to see if it is needed. You do not need it with OS 9. Drag it to the trash.


----------

